# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  how do I cut multiple layers in GIMP?

## randywilharm

I have a stack of 9 layers (it's a picture)

and I need to cut a little square out of every one

of them. The cut Must be exactly in the same place.


I can CROP multiple layers simultaneously--that's been solved.

I need to cut them all at the same time and I

can't figure out how---can't even find it on google!


Please help!

----------


## Half-Left

As far as I know you can't do it, one way is to make a selection on the top layer and then press delete on each layer, that way you'll get the exact cut for each layer.

----------


## randywilharm

I'm going to try that...

I THANK YOU for the answer..

----------


## natehall

Since you want to do a retangular cut you can also create guides and move them into the places you need. The cuts will favor the guides when you get close enough to them with your cut. (To get a guide just left click on the ruler and drag it to where you want it)

----------


## randywilharm

Hey thanks a lot-- i'm going to do that.

----------


## PrimoTurbo

The way I would do it is make your selection, make a new layer and fill it with a solid color.

Now select the outline of your solid object move to the layer you want and press delete. Repeat until finished.

----------

